# [PCGH Extreme] Screenshot-Contest im Dezember "Rollenspiele deluxe"



## Klutten (4. Dezember 2008)

Monatlicher PCGHX-Community Screenshot-Contest​ 
So bald ihr den folgenden Banner in Zukunft auf der PCGH-Hauptseite oder hier im Forum erspäht, heißt es aufgepasst, denn wir veranstalten innerhalb der Community ab sofort einen regelmäßigen Screenshot-Contest mit dicken Preisen! Die Dauer eines Wettbewerbes wird immer einen ganzen Monat betragen und natürlich mit attraktiven Themen gespickt sein.

Lasst die Spiele beginnen - im Dezember mit dem Thema "Rollenspiele deluxe"!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Gesucht sind die *besten Screenshots aus einem Rollenspiel *wie Oblivion, Diablo, Ultima, Gothic, Fallout, DSA, Titan Quest und vielen mehr - gerade hier sind auch viele Retro-Bilder sehr interessant. Solltet ihr euch nicht sicher sein, ob euer Spiel hier zugelassen ist, nutzt bitte den unten verlinkten Diskussions-Thread. Was ihr postet bleibt euch überlassen. Egal ob Landschaft, euer Avatar, ein mächtiger Zauberspruch oder ein fettes Kampfgetümmel - wichtig ist einfach nur die eingefangene Stimmung.

Ihr habt bis zum *23.12.08 um ~18 Uhr *die Möglichkeit, Bilder in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Bilder dürfen allerdings nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein und müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen und verlinkt werden. Bilder externer Hoster bleiben unberücksichtigt. Wir treffen dann bis zum *26.12.08* eine Auswahl der besten 20 Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage spätestens ab dem *27.12.08* von allen angemeldeten Usern der Community bewertet werden können. Die fünf Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen dann die jeweils ausgelobten Preise. Zum nächsten Monatsanfang beginnt dann der nächste Contest.

Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Thread: 
[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


*Teilnahmebedingungen:*


 Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH-Community sein.
Ihr müsst den Screenshot eines Rollenspieles hochladen, den ihr selbst gemacht habt. *Ingame - keine Cut-Scenes.*
In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, hier werden Bilder hochgeladen.
*Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel.*
Der Screenshot muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imagehack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt.
Die Bilder dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden, Wasserzeichen hinzuzufügen, ist erlaubt.
Die Bilder wurden von Euch persönlich gemacht.
Es gilt: *1 Posting pro User mit bis zu 3 Bildern*. Weitere Postings eines Users werden kommentarlos entfernt.
Die Bilder *müssen *als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
Manipulationsversuche beim Bilder-Quickpoll führen zum Ausschluss und zur Sperre in diesem Forum.
Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.

Damit dieser Thread lediglich gültige Beiträge erhält, nutzt bitte den Diskussions-Thread für jegliche Anfragen. Dorthin werden auch alle Beiträge verschoben, die in diesem Thread unerwünscht oder ungültig sind:
[Diskussion] Screenshot-Contest im Dezember


*Die Preise für den Monat Dezember findet ihr im Anhang dieses Beitrags.*


1. Platz ->  Drakensang Limited Edition  
2. Platz ->  Schlüsselanhänger AMD Quad-Core  
3. Platz ->  Cap mit Radeon-HD-4800-Applikation  
4. Platz ->  Far Cry 2 Mauspad  
5. Platz ->  PCGH-T-Shirt Classic


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2008)

Na dann fange ich mal an: 

Ich nenne es, die Schöne und das Biest(EQ2).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Hochzeit in EQ2 in der wunderschönen Landschaft Antonica´s. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der "Sinking Sands" Wüste, auf einem Warg, wartend an dem Luftschiffdock, auf dem Weg zu den "Mooren von Ykesha". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG


----------



## Maischi (5. Dezember 2008)

so schön war neverwinter nights  geschossen im jahre 2003




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derguru (5. Dezember 2008)

Gothic 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fallout 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mass Effect



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomsenpcghe (5. Dezember 2008)

Wunderbar, Vollbild klappt nun auch. 


The Witcher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ebenfalls The Witcher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gothic3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SEiKO (5. Dezember 2008)

Hier meine Sceenshots alle drei aus Fallout 3: Post-Nuklear-Idyll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (5. Dezember 2008)

SPELLFORCE +Addons




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darius, der gefolterte Halbgott, auf seine Rettung durch den Helden (mich) wartend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rohen, im 2. Addon, kriegt eine aufs Maul, nachdem er "frech" war


----------



## aurionkratos (5. Dezember 2008)

Alle Oblivion, mit quarls Texture Mod und diversen ini-Tweaks.
Ich finde es schade, dass es auf 900 Pixel limitiert wird, so gehen die ganzen Details verloren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht die besten Bilder mache muss aus Prinzip mal *Vampires: The Masquerade- Bloodlines* gezeigt werden, das hat eines der besten Spiele des Genres einfach verdient.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch das obligatorische Oblivion-Bild(hab irgendwann aufgehört die Mods zu zählen, aber das ist definitiv nicht der Auslieferungszustand):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT 3*, ein faszinierendes Spiel 

*der gute ist wohl mächtig böse* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



s*chaut euch mal den Sklaven an, der versteht die Welt nicht mehr* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## Bestia (5. Dezember 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal mit meinem Lieblingsgame Sacred 2 
Ich finde ich habe oft im richtigen Moment abgedrückt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und den erst, schaut wie er guckt XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Ritter geschlagen, nur das mit dem Niederknien hat er nicht ganz verstanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gebratener Skorpion, hmmmmm...


----------



## boss3D (5. Dezember 2008)

The Witcher EE - Drugs, Sex & Rock`n Roll ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## vin vom Dorf (5. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein aus WoW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (6. Dezember 2008)

Fallout 3, teils mit eigenen Texturmods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (6. Dezember 2008)

Two Worlds




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fallout 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Witcher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tremendous (7. Dezember 2008)

Der Herr von Feuer und Schatten (Herr der Ringe Online):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der einzige Regenbogen bei Nacht in "Herr der Ringe Online":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wohl schönste Ort in Herr der Ringe Online:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein Errinnerungsfoto aus dem MMO, dem ich einmal verfallen war. Mittlerweile habe ich die Sucht erfolgreich überwunden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## liofly (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus der "Herr der Ringe Online":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oopepe (9. Dezember 2008)

Von mir gibts drei mal Age of Conan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkKO (9. Dezember 2008)

Titan Quest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hellgate London




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dark Messiah of Might & Magic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cooki99 (10. Dezember 2008)

Paar Bilder von Archlord 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellesfb (10. Dezember 2008)

mal ein paar WoW bilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinthor4s (10. Dezember 2008)

hi leuts
hier noch ein paar wow bilder da ich keine anderen rpg-screenshots mehr hab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutaxt (11. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und hier ein paar Pics vom wunderschönen Spiel "Two Worlds"....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (14. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## GF3lla (14. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (14. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (14. Dezember 2008)

WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gothic 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nochmal Gothic 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luagsch (15. Dezember 2008)

Ein grosses Rollenspiel lebt von kleinen Taten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Dezember 2008)

[Außer Konkurrenz]
Kleine Witzchen sind auch bei Drakensang das Salz in der Suppe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hint: Ich bin ein… - Holt mir hier raus!


----------



## Klausr (15. Dezember 2008)

Bin immernoch Gothic Fan^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peggy (16. Dezember 2008)

Mein GW-Krieger,ist er nicht stattlich?^^


----------



## PCGH89@gmx.de (19. Dezember 2008)

Ein paar meiner Meinung nach sehenswerte Screenshots 

Oblivion 1600x1200(verkleinert mit Gimp auf 900x720) mit max. Settings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal Oblivion mit gleichen Settings wie oben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal The Witcher Enhanced editon (ziemlich Atmosphärische Szene)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SREWAHOLIC (19. Dezember 2008)

Alle aus Fallout 3 aufgrund Teilnahme bedingungen verkleinert Settings wie folgt: 1680x1050 4xQ AA 8:1AF alles auf max. sowie einige Ini Tweaks sprich LOD Optimierungen etc. Mfg Thorsten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikeLucien (20. Dezember 2008)

Meine Beiträge:

Alle aus Gothic 3 in 1650x1050 (für volle Größe (und Schönheit) aufs Bild klicken)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sc3m0r (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altair94 (21. Dezember 2008)

Oblivion


----------



## darkniz (22. Dezember 2008)

Titan Quest Immortal Throne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sniggerz (22. Dezember 2008)

sry hab meinen anhang vergessen 
lang lebe bethesda 

[1280x960 @ QTP3Redimized + 8xAA + Maximale Details + ein bischen in der .ini rumgespielt ]


----------



## Rammelsau (22. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal 3 Sreens von dem Spiel Silkroad Online - Alle mit mit (fast) maximalel Grafik (bis auf Schatten)

Hier erstmal (m)ein Engel und ein Wolf (Mob)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier ein Bild mit einen Blade-char im Berserker Mode




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als letzes ein Bild vom Weihnachts Event 2007




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch, auch wenn sie Grafisch nicht sooo hochwertig sind


----------



## turbojoe (22. Dezember 2008)

Spiele, die mich zurzeit beschäftigen......
Pflicht für echte Rollenspieler ist natürlich Oblivion. Bei der grafischen Opulenz und den zahlreichen Mods (und nicht nur für die Umgebung!) ist es schwer, eine Auswahl zu treffen.
Hier meine Dunkelelfin kurz vor der Abreise nach Shivering Isles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da nach Olivion noch nichts wirklich Interessantes nachgekommen ist, hab ich mich ein bisschen bei Rappelz umgesehen (weils nix kostet).
Ich nenne das Bild "Volltreffer"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rappelz hat mich dann auf die Idee gebracht, bei Guild Wars einzusteigen (vorerst mit Nightfall+Eye of the North) und habe es noch nicht bereut!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Dezember 2008)

ich mach auch mal mit und poste mal ein paar diablo II screens, das is ja hier noch gar nich vertreten ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal meins....Fallout 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (23. Dezember 2008)

So hier mein beitrag, mal wieder Oblivion, denn was anderers hab ich einfach nicht . Settings : 1280x1024 4xAA 8xAF @ GTX 260 & Q6600
Mods: 


Qarl's & Timeslip Depth of Field mod
Qarl's Texture Pack
Pose Thumbnail Poses
Beaming Sunglare
(Die letzen Bilder noch zusätzlich ENBSeries Mod, ich denke das ist erlaubt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg Jy-Falc00n aka Jycano

P.S. : Sollte ich nominiert werden Votet mich bitte auf Platz 2, der Anhänger hat es mir echt angetan!


----------



## Klutten (23. Dezember 2008)

Soooo, die Zeit des Postens hat ein Ende. Wir ziehen uns jetzt in die dunkle Ecke einer Taverne zurück und präsentieren schnellstens die 20 Bilder, die es in der Endausscheidung - sprich im Quickpoll - zu bewerten gilt.

Die Community sagt schon mal Danke für eure Teilnahme und wünscht frohe Weihnachten.


----------

